# Cant access laptops internal hard drive



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 20, 2014)

I have a lenovo g400 laptop. The hard disk was marked dirty yesterday...I got to know when I started cod4 and the error said it cant write a file. Then today I tried to copy some files but it kept saying that HDD was vulnerable. Now I installed a fresh window in a fresh HDD and made the original one external but now I cant see the data.! 
Help pls I really need it back


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 30, 2014)

Why only my threads have ZERO replies ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 30, 2014)

download crystaldisk info free portable zip version(no need to install,just extract & run) & post the screenshot of your hdd values here.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Dec 31, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Why only my threads have ZERO replies ?


Maybe because your questions aren't so clear.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 31, 2014)

Post crystaldisk info screen shot


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 31, 2014)

Okay, will do that tomorrow a bit bust in New Year Roaming around, lol. 
Why arent my Questions clear? suggestions ?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 1, 2015)

Just post a SS and it will become clear.


----------

